# frustrated



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll start by saying I'm 25 female. I have a son who is 4. Ever since I've had him I haven't felt like myself. At first I just thought it was because I had a baby but after 2 years I knew something was wrong. I started having panic attacks which made me go to the dr. Every one of my symptoms (heat intolerance, weight gain, heart palpatations, extreme fatigue, low sex drive, aches & pains, etc) he said was from stress. He even ran basic blood work and said if he had a red pen he would write A+ on it. My symptoms continued even after trying 5 different anxiety meds. So, a few weeks ago I went to my allergy/asthma dr for a routine visit and thought I would mention all my symptoms to him.

He has determined I do have a thyroid problem and is in the process of telling me which one. He is thinking I have Hashimoto's because my syptoms go from hypo to hyper. Anyway, I had an ultrasound, blood work, and a parathyroid scan. Today I talked to the nurse to see if they had the results from my scan. Anyway, she is really making me mad because she is wanting me to wait until my appointment, a month from now, to ask him about getting on medication.

I am just really tired of feeling like this all the time. I just want to lay in bed and cry. I guess I just wanted to share my experience with everyone and let some it out.

I'm hoping to speak with my dr tomorrow because I've already waited 2 years. I'm not waiting another month.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I'll start by saying I'm 25 female. I have a son who is 4. Ever since I've had him I haven't felt like myself. At first I just thought it was because I had a baby but after 2 years I knew something was wrong. I started having panic attacks which made me go to the dr. Every one of my symptoms (heat intolerance, weight gain, heart palpatations, extreme fatigue, low sex drive, aches & pains, etc) he said was from stress. He even ran basic blood work and said if he had a red pen he would write A+ on it. My symptoms continued even after trying 5 different anxiety meds. So, a few weeks ago I went to my allergy/asthma dr for a routine visit and thought I would mention all my symptoms to him.
> 
> He has determined I do have a thyroid problem and is in the process of telling me which one. He is thinking I have Hashimoto's because my syptoms go from hypo to hyper. Anyway, I had an ultrasound, blood work, and a parathyroid scan. Today I talked to the nurse to see if they had the results from my scan. Anyway, she is really making me mad because she is wanting me to wait until my appointment, a month from now, to ask him about getting on medication.
> 
> ...


That seems very unreasonable to make you wait for a month to receive medical intervention. Can you just reschedule your appt.??? Like for tomorrow?

I would push for an earlier appt. by all means. Let us know.

Andros


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to the world of Hashi's.

Yes, it is very possible to have the ups and downs you experience and yes it sounds like Hashi's, perhaps with a little mixture of Graves' which is what I have.

Get tested: TPO Antibodies (for Hashi's), TG Antibodies (for Hashi's) and TSI (for Graves).

Many women first experience symptoms after giving birth or other traumatic event to the body, like quitting smoking or even extreme stress like a death in the family. It happens all the time. Sounds like a bad case of Hashi's but those symptoms could be explained by a ton of different things. You need more tests.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I'll start by saying I'm 25 female. I have a son who is 4. Ever since I've had him I haven't felt like myself. At first I just thought it was because I had a baby but after 2 years I knew something was wrong. I started having panic attacks which made me go to the dr. Every one of my symptoms (heat intolerance, weight gain, heart palpatations, extreme fatigue, low sex drive, aches & pains, etc) he said was from stress. He even ran basic blood work and said if he had a red pen he would write A+ on it. My symptoms continued even after trying 5 different anxiety meds. So, a few weeks ago I went to my allergy/asthma dr for a routine visit and thought I would mention all my symptoms to him.
> 
> He has determined I do have a thyroid problem and is in the process of telling me which one. He is thinking I have Hashimoto's because my syptoms go from hypo to hyper. Anyway, I had an ultrasound, blood work, and a parathyroid scan. Today I talked to the nurse to see if they had the results from my scan. Anyway, she is really making me mad because she is wanting me to wait until my appointment, a month from now, to ask him about getting on medication.
> 
> ...


Morgan21rose..............just checking in on you! Are you okay? Waiting to hear how you are doing!


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you for the replies. i went to the dr and he started me on 5mg of tapazole everyother day. he says i have grave's with hypo. first he said usually in that case there isn't much they can do until my thyroid "picks" what it is going to be and then i started to get really upset. he said he thinks maybe the hyper part is coming at night and he was hoping the tapazole would help with my sleep.

however, i have to see him again thurs because i have been swelling and had a higher than normal body temp. it is all so confusing!

nasdaqphil can you tell me what your doctor has said and what meds you take?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> thank you for the replies. i went to the dr and he started me on 5mg of tapazole everyother day. he says i have grave's with hypo. first he said usually in that case there isn't much they can do until my thyroid "picks" what it is going to be and then i started to get really upset. he said he thinks maybe the hyper part is coming at night and he was hoping the tapazole would help with my sleep.
> 
> however, i have to see him again thurs because i have been swelling and had a higher than normal body temp. it is all so confusing!
> 
> nasdaqphil can you tell me what your doctor has said and what meds you take?


That is confusing at the outset but I am here to tell you the exact same thing took place with me. I would be hypo (clinically anyway) for a period and then hyper. Each time when the hyper came back it would be worse and worse until I had full-blown hyperthyroid/thyrotoxicosis/thyroid storm incident.

So, I think your doc understands this phenomenon and is hoping the Tapazole will give you symptomatic relief. He may also consider "Block and Replace" which is where you would take the Tapazole (antithyroid med) and some Thyroxine Replacement (such as Synthroid, Levoxyl, Unithroid) and see how that goes.

It is true that thyroxine levels reach their highest peak nocturnally. I think your doc is quite well informed. Do you agree or disagree? You can always get a second opinion.

Baby steps here.

Let us know if you are going to follow the doctor's recommendation. I will be an interested party.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The doctor told me to take my Synthroid but I haven't. I may have more going on than meets the eye though. I had a 24 hour cortisol come back in the 70's when it should be less than 40's, indicating possible cushing's.

Regarding my thyroid, I still feel hyper but my numbers are turning hypo. I don't know how that's the case but it's true. I sleep 4 hours a night. Have bad heat intolerance. Get really jittery at times but am way overweight. I "look" hypo and may in fact be now. For the first time ever my FT4 just fell below normal. I think my hashi's is finally killing off my thyroid gland and for me, the worst of the hyper is over.

One of my doctors said to me "so if you do have Graves' and you also have had hashi's for how long now, how are you going to go hyper if your thyroid has been destroyed by the hashi's?"

He has a point and I think instead of doing the smart thing 8 years ago and get RAI or surgery, I took the prolonged, more difficult way of burning out my thyroid - naturally over time. I don't imagine there is much left other than some scar tissue. My last sono report said my thyroid looked like the surface of the moon with all craters and scar tissue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> The doctor told me to take my Synthroid but I haven't. I may have more going on than meets the eye though. I had a 24 hour cortisol come back in the 70's when it should be less than 40's, indicating possible cushing's.
> 
> Regarding my thyroid, I still feel hyper but my numbers are turning hypo. I don't know how that's the case but it's true. I sleep 4 hours a night. Have bad heat intolerance. Get really jittery at times but am way overweight. I "look" hypo and may in fact be now. For the first time ever my FT4 just fell below normal. I think my hashi's is finally killing off my thyroid gland and for me, the worst of the hyper is over.
> 
> ...


When do you plan on taking your thyroxine replacement? What was your most recent TSH?

Are you being treated for Cushing's? I had steroid induced Cushing's. It was not pleasant.

You are a worrisome fellow. And you already know I am a worry wart.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

I feel better knowing that someone else is going through or has gone through what I am. It makes me feel less "crazy"! I am sorry that anyone has to go through this though. You def need to be a strong willed person.

I do think my doctor is good. I don't feel the need to see someone else yet. He is actually an allergy/asthma/immue dr. He isn't even a endocrinologist. He told me he could send me to one but they probably would just tell me to come back in 3 months to have my thyroid checked again. So, maybe I'll ask him about trying Tapazole with Synthroid when I go tomorrow.

I have also been feeling really achy lately. Mostly in my joints. I guess that is normal also. Does anyone know if there are any good exercises to relieve that pain? Also, I read that the low g.i. diet was good for people with thyroid problems. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> The doctor told me to take my Synthroid but I haven't. I may have more going on than meets the eye though. I had a 24 hour cortisol come back in the 70's when it should be less than 40's, indicating possible cushing's.
> 
> Regarding my thyroid, I still feel hyper but my numbers are turning hypo. I don't know how that's the case but it's true. I sleep 4 hours a night. Have bad heat intolerance. Get really jittery at times but am way overweight. I "look" hypo and may in fact be now. For the first time ever my FT4 just fell below normal. I think my hashi's is finally killing off my thyroid gland and for me, the worst of the hyper is over.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason why you haven't started on the Synthroid?

I too have the heat intolerance and jitters. I get more than 4 hours of sleep but I always feel tired. I don't know how you function with only 4 hours of sleep!

So, when do dr's decide to do RAI? Does that basically just "kill" the thyroid? You are saying that with my thyroid bouncing back and forth it will eventually destroy it's self? Also, if it's scared like that does it then need to be removed?

Sorry for all the questions! I feel like I have read a ton of stuff on this but the information is never ending! I'm like my 4 year old asking why all the time!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I feel better knowing that someone else is going through or has gone through what I am. It makes me feel less "crazy"! I am sorry that anyone has to go through this though. You def need to be a strong willed person.
> 
> I do think my doctor is good. I don't feel the need to see someone else yet. He is actually an allergy/asthma/immue dr. He isn't even a endocrinologist. He told me he could send me to one but they probably would just tell me to come back in 3 months to have my thyroid checked again. So, maybe I'll ask him about trying Tapazole with Synthroid when I go tomorrow.
> 
> I have also been feeling really achy lately. Mostly in my joints. I guess that is normal also. Does anyone know if there are any good exercises to relieve that pain? Also, I read that the low g.i. diet was good for people with thyroid problems. Has anyone else heard of this?


Hi! Yes; I think you have a good doc. You don't have to see an endo and many have found, myself included, that they are more into diabetes and really don't offer quality care to the TD patient. This is not an attack on endos; I am just stating my personal experience in my own area where I live. I have been seeing a rheumatologist/immunologist for years and she definitely thinks outside the box.

I sure would try what he first suggested but please do discuss "Block and Replace" so you can have a back-up plan.

I have found that eliminating all glutens, artificial sweeteners and MSG (as well as other additives) from my diet has eliminated all fibromyalgia-like symptoms.

Very mild stretching exercises probably would benefit as well as walking. It is not wise to push your body too hard when you are so ill.

Please let us know how your doctor's visit goes tomorrow.

Validation is very very important!! I am glad to know that we can do that for you.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you so much!

today i'm feeling tired and achy. i also didn't sleep well last night. thank you for asking.

i was also going to ask if you know anything about crp levels? mine is 7 something (i don't have my lab work in front of me) which is really high. from what i've been reading it basically means there is an infection in your body. that has me concerned. i guess i'm just confused about weather my thyroid is infected or it is something else and if that is something i should be on antibiotics for.

wow, your diet sounds strict. i mean i eat my fruit and veggies but i do eat some junk. so, you basically don't eat anything processed? was that pretty hard to get used to?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I haven't taken the Synthroid because I was so worried about going hyper again and getting more panic attacks and jitters. I'll take hypo over hyper any day. The last few times I tried starting Synthroid I felt really, really crummy - had heart racing, jittery...felt like I was going to have a heart attack and I swore to myself I would never take it again - that was about 3 or 4 years ago. I have it so built up in my mind now that its going to do more harm than good that I give myself anxiety just thinking about taking it. It's become a fear almost now which I know is rediculous.

With regard to my numbers, I will gladly post....I know they are most hypo now:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> today i'm feeling tired and achy. i also didn't sleep well last night. thank you for asking.
> 
> ...


You are welcome; a little "mothering" never hurt anyone. Sounds like you do have a lot of inflammation going on and when you move during sleep, it probably awakens you. Hence the high titer of CRP. In your case, I would suspect it is indicative of inflammation.

Here you can read all about it.......

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/crp/test.html

I tried to be a good scientist and only omitted one thing at a time for weeks on end so I could be sure there was a "difference" and there sure was. I believe I started w/ the glutens first.

However, my diet is not as strict as one might think. I eat well; actually too well and it keeps me in the gym every single day. LOL!!!

I don't miss anything I have given up and the reason why is I feel wonderfull every single day. All I have do is "slip up" and have something I should not have and it hits me with a force.

So, if you decide to do this, just pick one and omit it for 30 days, then go back and indulge in it. Whoa. You will know, I guarantee you that.

I do believe that artificial sweeteners are one of the biggest inflammatory culprits and also, artificial sweeteners also trigger the pancrease to put out insulin just as if you were eating sugar instead. Few know this but it happens to be a true fact. They did a lot of studies on it.

If I have a taste for something sweet which is not often because I do eat a lot of fruit, I may have some raisins or pour a bit of honey over walnuts or have some dark chocolate Baker's chips that they use for cookies. Cheap, but very very good and satisfying.

Bottom line; when you feel good, it is not hard to be motivated to stay away from what makes you feel bad.

I hope you feel better and that you get a good night's sleep. Do you find the weather affects how you feel also?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, I like to eat flavored yogurt. I usually get the light yogurt because it is lower in calories. Do you suggest picking the sugar sweetened kind over light?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> Hi, I like to eat flavored yogurt. I usually get the light yogurt because it is lower in calories. Do you suggest picking the sugar sweetened kind over light?


That is exactly what I do. I get the sugar sweetened one. I prefer the Yoplait Whips which are only 120 or so depending on the flavor you choose. And incidently, I have Insulin Resistance so I put a heaping tsp. of pure ground cinnamon in my vanilla or chocolate Yoplait each morning. That is what I have for breakfast. That and coffee. No more Buddha Belly for me!

http://tinyurl.com/qqxbvh No matter how many sit-ups I did, that belly would not go down. Also, the cinnamon lowers cholesterol.

If your glucose is high in the range, meaning about to go over the top, chances are strong that you have insulin resistance. It makes it near to impossible to lose weight not to mention a host of other problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> I haven't taken the Synthroid because I was so worried about going hyper again and getting more panic attacks and jitters. I'll take hypo over hyper any day. The last few times I tried starting Synthroid I felt really, really crummy - had heart racing, jittery...felt like I was going to have a heart attack and I swore to myself I would never take it again - that was about 3 or 4 years ago. I have it so built up in my mind now that its going to do more harm than good that I give myself anxiety just thinking about taking it. It's become a fear almost now which I know is rediculous.
> 
> With regard to my numbers, I will gladly post....I know they are most hypo now:


Thanks for posting these quarterly labs. What I find most interesting are the Frees which don't seem to be what you would expect w/ the TSH numbers showing.

I have long suspected a lag time between the Frees and the TSH. This proves my theory out.

You have my input in another post re all this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cordellpascall said:


> Just stay calmn


That is the best advice ever. How are you? Welcome to the group!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, hopefully without hijacking the post, Andros, are you thinking perhaps TSH producing pituitary tumor?

This has come up SEVERAL times with my doctor but initial non-contrast MRI says no tumors. I have VERY low testosterone, free and total. Low FSH but normal LH. High prolactin 50% of the time otherwise normal. High Normal cortisol 60% of the time, otherwise mid-range. 5% of the time it was actually slightly out of range high.

When I was really shakey 5 years ago, my TSH toggled between 9 and 18 but my Free T3 was slightly ABOVE range and so was Total T3. T4 at that time was dead center of range. TSI was 175 back then and I felt VERY hyper yet my TSH has always remained high.

I have labs since 2001 when I first detected a problem. Back then my labs were not much different than they are now. TSH was 9.5 and FT4 was 1.02 low normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> ok, hopefully without hijacking the post, Andros, are you thinking perhaps TSH producing pituitary tumor?
> 
> This has come up SEVERAL times with my doctor but initial non-contrast MRI says no tumors. I have VERY low testosterone, free and total. Low FSH but normal LH. High prolactin 50% of the time otherwise normal. High Normal cortisol 60% of the time, otherwise mid-range. 5% of the time it was actually slightly out of range high.
> 
> ...


No, I think there are other antibodies/autoantibodies at work. For each one there seems to be Blocking, Stimulating and Binding.

And, you are right; we need not hijack this post. But in my free time,I will try to find you info on what I said above.

I just found this.

People who primarily have blocking TSH receptor antibodies will have hypothyroidism when these antibodies predominate. TSH is prevented from ordering thyroid cells to produce thyroid hormone. Thyroid hormone levels continue to fall and TSH continues to rise in this condition until thyroid replacement hormone is administered.

(Of course we all know that the Free T4 and Free T3 are our unbound hormones available for cellular uptake)

http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2899/4

(Maybe you can bump up the original post?)arty0006:


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> That is exactly what I do. I get the sugar sweetened one. I prefer the Yoplait Whips which are only 120 or so depending on the flavor you choose. And incidently, I have Insulin Resistance so I put a heaping tsp. of pure ground cinnamon in my vanilla or chocolate Yoplait each morning. That is what I have for breakfast. That and coffee. No more Buddha Belly for me!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qqxbvh No matter how many sit-ups I did, that belly would not go down. Also, the cinnamon lowers cholesterol.
> 
> If your glucose is high in the range, meaning about to go over the top, chances are strong that you have insulin resistance. It makes it near to impossible to lose weight not to mention a host of other problems.


the cinnamon in my yogurt is great! i had it yesterday in my coffee flavored yoplait. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> the cinnamon in my yogurt is great! i had it yesterday in my coffee flavored yoplait. thanks for the tip.


And you just gave me a tip; I will have to try the coffee flavored one. I never thought of that. Enjoy!


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I'm waiting on my blood work results...again! I woke up this morning with a sore throat but it's not a normal sore throat. It makes me wonder if it's my thyroid. Does anyone else have pain there? If, so can you describe it to me.

Thanks! Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I get a fullness with a slight throbbing that comes from my Thyroid usually indicating for me at least that I am about to start a hyper period.

To me, it feels like my thyroid engorges and then dumps its payload. When my thyroid is "small" with no full feeling in my neck I usually feel fairly well. Thena week later it will start to bother me. Ever so slightly at first and then a day or two later it feels fat and burning slightly. It's hard to describe but the fullness I feel during this is the biggest giveaway. My thyroid will feel rock-hard to the touch versus soft and mushy normally. I know that I am going to be in for a rough ride for the next few days usually when this happens.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> I get a fullness with a slight throbbing that comes from my Thyroid usually indicating for me at least that I am about to start a hyper period.
> 
> To me, it feels like my thyroid engorges and then dumps its payload. When my thyroid is "small" with no full feeling in my neck I usually feel fairly well. Thena week later it will start to bother me. Ever so slightly at first and then a day or two later it feels fat and burning slightly. It's hard to describe but the fullness I feel during this is the biggest giveaway. My thyroid will feel rock-hard to the touch versus soft and mushy normally. I know that I am going to be in for a rough ride for the next few days usually when this happens.


Mine feels tight and when I yawn or swallow i can really feel it. The dr had me stop taking the tapazole until my blood work came back. I wonder if that has something to do with it. I'm also noticing that I'm still really shaky even though I take anxiety meds. Maybe I'll just need a higher does of tapazole.

Who knows!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> Well, I'm waiting on my blood work results...again! I woke up this morning with a sore throat but it's not a normal sore throat. It makes me wonder if it's my thyroid. Does anyone else have pain there? If, so can you describe it to me.
> 
> Thanks! Hope everyone is feeling well!


Many experience pain in the throat, tonsils and ears from an inflamed thyroid.:sad0047:

Hope you are feeling better as of this posting.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

just got off the phone with the nurse and she said my blood work looks good and my t3 is a little low but that could just be from my birth control. again, she acted like i would have to wait until my next apt to talk about anything else. i explained to her what the dr told me friday and she said she would put a note in for him.

sometimes the nurses seriously **** me off! she pretty much was just acting like i'm fine.......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> just got off the phone with the nurse and she said my blood work looks good and my t3 is a little low but that could just be from my birth control. again, she acted like i would have to wait until my next apt to talk about anything else. i explained to her what the dr told me friday and she said she would put a note in for him.
> 
> sometimes the nurses seriously **** me off! she pretty much was just acting like i'm fine.......


Are you getting copies of your lab work? It could be helpful. What looks good to the nurse or the doctor may not be good for you. It would be interesting to actually see the results and the ranges.

I usually advise all to start a file folder with lab copies and comments as to how you are feeling each step of the way. Also, it is good to take a stamped and self-addressed envelope w/ you each time you get labs. They should have no trouble slipping a copy of your labs in the mail to you.

Now, are you back on the Tapazole?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Are you getting copies of your lab work? It could be helpful. What looks good to the nurse or the doctor may not be good for you. It would be interesting to actually see the results and the ranges.
> 
> I usually advise all to start a file folder with lab copies and comments as to how you are feeling each step of the way. Also, it is good to take a stamped and self-addressed envelope w/ you each time you get labs. They should have no trouble slipping a copy of your labs in the mail to you.
> 
> Now, are you back on the Tapazole?


They won't let me say ****ed...........

I got a copy the first time. I haven't this time but I will ask.

The first time I got my blood work the nurse acted the same way. You are right about what they consider normal may not be for me. I think the dr understands that but the nurses don't......I know they probably don't look at my file and all that but I can't afford to come in every week to talk to the dr myself and yes I understand he is busy but they could be a little more helpful. Don't you think?

So far I'm not taking tapazole again. I guess I'll wait to hear back from them. I have noticed since I have stopped taking it I feel really shaky.

Do you mind me asking, are you married?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> They won't let me say ****ed...........
> 
> I got a copy the first time. I haven't this time but I will ask.
> 
> ...


Well, try the stamped, self-addressed envelope trick. You are entitled to a copy of your labs.

If I may suggest, maybe you should call and ask the nurse (I know, I know) to ask the doc if you should start back on the Tapzole. Shaky is not good.

I don't mind at all. Yes, I am married. 41 years to be exact. Second marriage for both of us. How about yourself?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Well, try the stamped, self-addressed envelope trick. You are entitled to a copy of your labs.
> 
> If I may suggest, maybe you should call and ask the nurse (I know, I know) to ask the doc if you should start back on the Tapzole. Shaky is not good.
> 
> I don't mind at all. Yes, I am married. 41 years to be exact. Second marriage for both of us. How about yourself?


The dr's office finally called back and said my levels look good and not to start taking the tapazole again. I'm a little confused because I was taking it when I got my blood drawn. So, shouldn't that mean I need to stay on it?

Congrats on 41 years of marriage. You don't see that much anymore. I'm not married. I have been with my boyfriend 8 years, and like I've said we have a son. The reason why I asked is because with all of this going on with me he hasn't been as supportive as I would have thought. Some days he's understanding but one day he told me that I'm exaggerating and I need to stop complaining. I was just wondering if you have had any problems relationship wise?

Also, I have cut out artificial sweetners and I've been looking more into going glucose free. Have you tried and of the glucose free products? Would you maybe post what you eat on a typical day?

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> The dr's office finally called back and said my levels look good and not to start taking the tapazole again. I'm a little confused because I was taking it when I got my blood drawn. So, shouldn't that mean I need to stay on it?
> 
> Congrats on 41 years of marriage. You don't see that much anymore. I'm not married. I have been with my boyfriend 8 years, and like I've said we have a son. The reason why I asked is because with all of this going on with me he hasn't been as supportive as I would have thought. Some days he's understanding but one day he told me that I'm exaggerating and I need to stop complaining. I was just wondering if you have had any problems relationship wise?
> 
> ...


That is very puzzling about the Tapazole! I would "assume" your levels look good "because" you have been on the Tapazole? What do you think about that?

Well, here is my input for what it is worth. I have found that some men get very very frightened about things they don't understand and one of those things is if anything goes wrong healthwise with their partner. Men are into "fixing" things for the most part and when they realize they can't fix something, they get to feeling inadequate and that certainly is understandable because we women would feel the same way about our children and/or our partners as well. You just feel helpless. And in fact, that is the deal. Helpless.

So, communication is important, education is important and I have to tell you that I personally opted for some counseling as well. Best money I ever spent. So, in "our" case, we kept on trying to communicate and we kept on trying to keep on trying and thank God, we did get through it all. It was horrible horrible horrible.

You may wish to get your partner and other family members to read this......

http://home.rica.net/deecee/information.htm

Good for you on the artificial sweeteners!! You go, girl!!

A typical day of eating for me is, Yoplait Yogurt in the morning w/ coffee. For lunch, 2 chicken wings "or" small piece of pork (no more than 3 oz.) or fish or whatever but only about 3 oz., one side salad with whatever we can get ( I have a huge garden every summer), maybe 1/2 potato (nothing on it), some st. beans, brocolli, peas or whatever. I always load up on veggies. Small portions but lots of variety.

Then around 2 in the afternoon, I have a bunch of grapes and coffee. Then around 5 I have 2 apples, then around 6 I have popcorn popped in olive oil and if I still want something later, I have some sunflower seeds or walnuts.

So, as you see, I am into mini-meals and I "hope" healthy choices. I do drink plenty of water also. And I admit, I am a coffee hound to the max. Gotta' have it. I put real cream in my coffee; no sugar or sweeteners.

If I want something really sweet, sometimes I will have a bit of honey on a spoon/with peanut butter. My weight is steady on. My avatar you see in my profile is 2 years old. I still look the same.

Okay......................we don't go into making or buying gluten free products. I am happy with rice, potatoes, squash and all sorts of things and I don't miss glutens at all. Not at all.

You are going to feel a lot better; you wait and see!

How long have you been off the artificial sweeteners? Do you feel any better?

This was long; sorry...........


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey there Megan!!

Wow girl! I was just chatting with Andros, who is a good friend of mine and it's taken me ages to read through your convo!! !

I'm 23 and have Graves Disease.

Being 25 and being hit with all of this must be so difficult and I have alot of empathy for you right now. Having been through all the trials and tribulations of Graves Disease, I know how knackering it can be, not to mention emotionally draining!

It doesn't matter what anyone says, if they haven't been through this, they just do not understand. There is so much involved and I don't think that anyone, just they have lived in your footsteps will ever understand what you go through on a daily basis!

Hang tight and if you need to chat, this forum will be here for you!!

Hugs and Love!!

Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Andros has given you some fantastic reading there and that article has helped so many people; you wouldn't believe!!

I just wanted to add that! !

XX


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> That is very puzzling about the Tapazole! I would "assume" your levels look good "because" you have been on the Tapazole? What do you think about that?
> 
> Well, here is my input for what it is worth. I have found that some men get very very frightened about things they don't understand and one of those things is if anything goes wrong healthwise with their partner. Men are into "fixing" things for the most part and when they realize they can't fix something, they get to feeling inadequate and that certainly is understandable because we women would feel the same way about our children and/or our partners as well. You just feel helpless. And in fact, that is the deal. Helpless.
> 
> ...


That was a very good article. I will try to get my boyfriend to read it. We went to a therapist one time and he didn't like it. He did mention in that session that he was scared when he found out something was wrong with me. So, I do understand about men wanting to fix things.

It's only been a week of not eating artificial sweetners. I didn't realize how many things have a.s. in them! Now I wonder though if I may be eating too much sugar! Honestly I don't feel so achy. Maybe it is doing something for me.

I do think I'll stop one thing at a time like you said. I do know I need to try to get in the gym....


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Hey there Megan!!
> 
> Wow girl! I was just chatting with Andros, who is a good friend of mine and it's taken me ages to read through your convo!! !
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like to ask questions!  So you better be prepared! lol

Thank you so much, I appreciate the support.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> That was a very good article. I will try to get my boyfriend to read it. We went to a therapist one time and he didn't like it. He did mention in that session that he was scared when he found out something was wrong with me. So, I do understand about men wanting to fix things.
> 
> It's only been a week of not eating artificial sweetners. I didn't realize how many things have a.s. in them! Now I wonder though if I may be eating too much sugar! Honestly I don't feel so achy. Maybe it is doing something for me.
> 
> I do think I'll stop one thing at a time like you said. I do know I need to try to get in the gym....


Your partner can benefit vicariously from any counseling that you engage in or any knowledge that you acquire. Talk, talk, talk and talk some more.

Yes; It would be good to give each thing you try at least 30 days before you omit or add anything new to the regimen.

Actually, heavy exercise may not be good for you right now. I think most doctors would agree w/ me on that. Walking or swimming would be best. Perhaps some light Yoga as well.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

just wanted to say i bought some gluten free bread last night and it is the worst thing i have ever tasted! yuck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> just wanted to say i bought some gluten free bread last night and it is the worst thing i have ever tasted! yuck!


Oh, dear! Well..............that is why I don't even bother w/ bread; it is just not worth it and and I hear gluten-free stuff comes at a very hefty price.

We make homemade cornbread that is pretty good. We use corn meal and corn flour.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Oh, dear! Well..............that is why I don't even bother w/ bread; it is just not worth it and and I hear gluten-free stuff comes at a very hefty price.
> 
> We make homemade cornbread that is pretty good. We use corn meal and corn flour.


It's not cheap! Ok, so today is my first official day without gluten. I have already been offered dougnuts, pizza, and candy. Tough start!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> It's not cheap! Ok, so today is my first official day without gluten. I have already been offered dougnuts, pizza, and candy. Tough start!


It is amazing how others are always there to undermine our efforts. Stay the course; you will do well and you are going to feel great. You may lose some weight also.

I have grown used to having my spaghetti and meat sauce on rice. I also eat barley and anything made of 100% corn. At the Ethnic Indian stores you can also find interesting things made out of rice and chickpea as well as roasted chickpeas and all manner of oriental rice thingys for snacking if you so desire. I don't. I love my popcorn in olive oil and that satisfies my munchies.

Eat more cooked veggies; you won't miss the gluten. I eat plenty of potatoes too! (plain)

Keep me posted.

I want to see how you feel in 30 days.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, so I didn't last long on gluten free. It is so hard and I love bread and pasta! However, I did have 12 vials of blood drawn last Friday to check for celiac disease, hormone imbalance, vitamin def, etc etc etc! I continue to gain weight. I tried getting back in the gym and only doing about 30 mins on the eliptical. I ended up pulling my calf.  I tell you sometimes I feel hopeless!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> Ok, so I didn't last long on gluten free. It is so hard and I love bread and pasta! However, I did have 12 vials of blood drawn last Friday to check for celiac disease, hormone imbalance, vitamin def, etc etc etc! I continue to gain weight. I tried getting back in the gym and only doing about 30 mins on the eliptical. I ended up pulling my calf.  I tell you sometimes I feel hopeless!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?


Well; we have missed you. Glad to hear from you. Ouchie! How did you pull your calf? Have you been on Statins or any Quinlones such as Cipro, Fluorquinalone?

An allergist once told me that the food item we crave the most is most likely to be the very one we are allergic to. Give that some thought.

Can't wait to see the results of the lab tests if you would like to share. Did they do a ferritin test also?

We will also need the ranges included w/ the results as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

Andros said:


> Well; we have missed you. Glad to hear from you. Ouchie! How did you pull your calf? Have you been on Statins or any Quinlones such as Cipro, Fluorquinalone?
> 
> An allergist once told me that the food item we crave the most is most likely to be the very one we are allergic to. Give that some thought.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what Statins or any Quinlones such as Cipro, Fluorquinalone are! So, I'm going to say no. I haven't been on any of that!

I won't go back until nov 20th to discuss the results. As far as ferritin test. I'm assuming he is doing that because he said he was going to test for anemia and iron def. Is that the same? Of course I will share my results. I have found this message board is a lot more helpful than some. I posted something on the yahoo graves message board and they were plain rude!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I have no idea what Statins or any Quinlones such as Cipro, Fluorquinalone are! So, I'm going to say no. I haven't been on any of that!
> 
> I won't go back until nov 20th to discuss the results. As far as ferritin test. I'm assuming he is doing that because he said he was going to test for anemia and iron def. Is that the same? Of course I will share my results. I have found this message board is a lot more helpful than some. I posted something on the yahoo graves message board and they were plain rude!


I am glad that you find this board to be friendly. Healing involves all sorts of things and hugs are one of them.

Statins are for high cholesterol and Quinlones are antibiotics. Both cause tendonitis (tendon tears and pain.)

Can't wait to go over your results and ranges. In the meantime, hang around.

Sending hugs,


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

I spoke with the nurse at my dr's office and I guess a lot of my hormone test results were very low and he set me up to have a mri of my pituitary gland and recommened me to a specalist. I have the test this Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous! I read that your pituitary controls all of your hormones.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I spoke with the nurse at my dr's office and I guess a lot of my hormone test results were very low and he set me up to have a mri of my pituitary gland and recommened me to a specalist. I have the test this Wednesday. I'm pretty nervous! I read that your pituitary controls all of your hormones.


Good to hear from you. What hormone tests are low? When is the MRI scheduled?

As you well know, the pituitary is responsible for a lot of hormones. Goodness; I will be concerned and will be sending good thoughts and vibes your way.

How have you been feeling since we last spoke?


----------



## morgan21rose (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what all is low. I do know my acth is low. I got my results back from the MRI and I don't have any type of tumor in my brain or pitutary gland. Very happy about that but I am also still anxious about actually going to the dr on 11/20 to discuss everything.

I keep searching the internet for low t3, high crp, low acth, etc and don't really come up with much! Those are the only results I can remember off the top of my head. It seems like I've have so many things done I can't keep everything straight!

I have been feeling ok lately. About the same I suppose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morgan21rose said:


> I'm not sure what all is low. I do know my acth is low. I got my results back from the MRI and I don't have any type of tumor in my brain or pitutary gland. Very happy about that but I am also still anxious about actually going to the dr on 11/20 to discuss everything.
> 
> I keep searching the internet for low t3, high crp, low acth, etc and don't really come up with much! Those are the only results I can remember off the top of my head. It seems like I've have so many things done I can't keep everything straight!
> 
> I have been feeling ok lately. About the same I suppose.


Your active thyroid hormone is FT3 which is the unbound T3 available for cellular uptake. W/o sufficient FT3, you cannot function; this is your energy source.

Low acth may indicate stressed adrenals.

I am so so glad your MRI came back w/o incident. That is the best news ever.

Here's hoping that you can get some answers this coming Friday (11/20) and please do share w/ us when you are able.


----------

